# Need help with idle issue! Ross-tech codes inside.



## 2litrebully (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Just recently I did a TON of work on my car. It has been running great for the past few months. However, as of late, it has been having an odd, rough idle. Every once in awhile I will start the car up and it will die. Then I will start it again and it will be fine. I borrowed my friends Ross-tech code finder and found the following:

17546 - Fuel trim: Bank 2 (add): system too lean
17544 - Fuel trim: Bank 1 (add): System too lean










Can anybody give me some insight as to what may cause this or what I should investigate? I have the mechanical skills to do work on my car, but the knowledge of the computer side evades me. 

Any and all help is and would be appreciated!! Thank you in advance!
Karl


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

You need to list the things you did or replaced


----------

